# Floor plug in existing slab



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Never installed one in an existing slab. Anyone have experience doing this? What kind of box have you used for this? Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems like installing a circuit to said location would be more of an issue than what box to use.

Need more info.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Typically, you have to cut the existing slab and extend the conduits.

It's done all the time. What is your question?

Pete


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah supposedly the HO had the GC cut the slab over to the locations. They are removing a wall to open up the floor plan in the house. I'm going to run some 1/2" PVC over to the locations. My question is what boxes to use. The ones I've used for floor plugs on new homes are the big gray pvc one's that are like 8 or 10" deep and like 6" diameter. so not sure what to put in existing concrete.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Blayney86 said:


> Yeah supposedly the HO had the GC cut the slab over to the locations. They are removing a wall to open up the floor plan in the house. I'm going to run some 1/2" PVC over to the locations. My question is what boxes to use. The ones I've used for floor plugs on new homes are the big gray pvc one's that are like 8 or 10" deep and like 6" diameter. so not sure what to put in existing concrete.


There are several options (google is your friend) but I think Carlon makes one that you can saw flush with the concrete when it is poured.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lew Electric has floor boxes made for existing slabs. You need a core drill if you have access below otherwise you have to bust up the concrete.

http://www.lewelectric.com/pufp-series/

Look at the core drill box


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If cutting the slab is fine I like to use the Hubble floor box with seperate entries for line and lv.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

The carlon floor boxes are real nice. Just set the box, no need to worry about the finished height let it stick up a bit. Then when your ready to install the cover, after the finished floor is down, just cut the plastic box off flush with the floor with a sawzall. I like to use them whenever I can. I think these are the only carlon boxes I actually like!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

robmac85 said:


> The carlon floor boxes are real nice. Just set the box, no need to worry about the finished height let it stick up a bit. Then when your ready to install the cover, after the finished floor is down, just cut the plastic box off flush with the floor with a sawzall. I like to use them whenever I can. I think these are the only carlon boxes I actually like!


OMG! carlon gonna make nothin work right!:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Just make sure it's not a post tension slab before you start cutting.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Blayney86 said:


> Never installed one in an existing slab. Anyone have experience doing this? What kind of box have you used for this? Any help would be great! Thanks


I was expecting a post about a male plug being poured in concrete but instead I was tricked into a thread about a floor box receptacle.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I was expecting a post about a male plug being poured in concrete but instead I was tricked into a thread about a floor box receptacle.


Yes, they want to put the flanged inlet for the generator in the floor in the garage. It's a new thing lol


----------

